# The World Vape Show – Dubai



## Hooked (5/9/19)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-09-02_uae-welcomes-the-world.html

Organisers of The World Vape Show say that experts believe more than 64 million people will switch from smoking to vaping over the next three years. The global market is set to be worth more than £43 billion by 2024 and they aim to have the United Arab Emirates (UAE) at the centre of it.

The World Vape Show will be the first event of its kind in the UAE, now benefitting from changes to government legislation in April that legalised the sale of vape products and juices.

[…]

The three-day event will take place over the weekend of the 3-5th June 2020, at the Dubai World Trade Centre. Over 50 companies have already signed up to showcase their products to international retailers, wholesalers, distributors and consumers.
The show will also include an entertainment arena, “hosting our cloud and tricks competitions as well as music from local DJs and artists,” building on The Hall of Vape’s experience of hosting similar events in Germany.
In addition, the Future of Vape Conference will run concurrently, featuring experts from around the world debating innovation, regulation and the outlook for the vape industry.

“We’ve created a conference agenda to cover the full spectrum of the market, from innovation to public health to a specific session on the UAE’s market,” added Diprose.

“One of the sessions which will be of most benefit to our visitors is ‘Building and Branding your Vape Business’ which will provide practical advice on how to establish your vape business, promote it within the market regulations and grow it. These kinds of sessions are vital for an emerging industry.”

Entry to the event is free but only the final day is open to the general public. Applications are still open for companies looking to exhibit or sponsor at The World Vape Show, and the organisers are still keen to hear from experts wanting to take to the stage during the Future of Vape Conference.

See here for further information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (5/9/19)

Calling all South African juice-makers:

There is no doubt that your juice is on a par with international brands. Imagine if you could tap into the UAE market? Might be worth your while to book a stand. Knowing Dubai, it's going to be an awesome event!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Calling all South African juice-makers:
> 
> There is no doubt that your juice is on a par with international brands. Imagine if you could tap into the UAE market? Might be worth your while to book a stand. Knowing Dubai, it's going to be an awesome event!



Yeah this would be a perfect opportunity to hit that market. As for SA juice quality... I think its a safe bet to say I think most SA Juices are better than International juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/9/19)

I'd be glad to assist... I have tons of resources and connections in Dubai. I'm there at least once a month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

